# Fluke 333-337 Digital Clamp Meter Recall



## STEVETERRY

See:

Digital Clamp Meters Recalled by Fluke Due to Shock Hazard


If you have one of these, you know what to do.

ST


----------



## derekleffew

Not as bad as it sounds, really. From Fluke test tools, answering your electronic, electrical, predictive maintenance and biomedical needs. :

> Through quality assurance tests, we have discovered a potential short circuit connection on the circuit board. This may lead to inaccurate voltage readings including a low or no voltage reading on a circuit energized with a hazardous voltage. This finding could create a hazardous situation if the user were to contact live voltage based on an erroneous instrument reading.



So what's the worst that could happen if a meter tells you a circuit is dead when it is, in fact, energized? Electrocution?


----------



## mnfreelancer

Good reason when checking for dead to go with the live-dead-live test...verify your meter / tick tracer's operation on a known live circuit, THEN check the circuit in question, then check the known live circuit again...this is how I learned at the nuclear power plant I used to work at, I assume it's a recommendation in NFPA 70E but that's only a conjecture.


----------



## Dionysus

I was taught in trade-school to do the same (always verify your meter's reading on a circuit of known voltage!). It can save your life.
Also NEVER trust those inductive pen-testers. They lie ALL the time.

I've had them tell me dead circuits were live, and live circuits were dead. Good thing I usually have a Digital-Multi-Meter around.

On a side-note:

Multimeters (usually) never come with fused leads, I defiantly recommend anyone using one should get and use fused leads. Many times I've seen multimeters blow sky high without them!!!!

And as-per arc-flash training, many electricians say that they "never work live". If you never work live, you clearly never use your meter.


----------



## MNicolai

From a Fluke employee @ Test and Measurement Tool Users Community - Fused Test Leads regarding fused test leads _*in exclusive relation to the use of Fluke meters, and applies not necessisarily to any other brand or product.*_


> Here is our opinion on fused test leads:
> 
> It is Fluke's opinion that in applications using Fluke name brand instruments, fused test probes provide little if any added protection. Fluke's primary concern is that fused test probes may result in serious shock hazard do to a false voltage reading. A more effective solution is a meter properly designed to handle overload conditions. For the Amp and milliamp functions, Fluke meters incorporate a specifically designed and tested fuse that is effective to 1000 Volts as the full breaking capacity of the system which limits the energy in a manner that is as effective as a fuse located within a test probe.
> 
> 
> 
> It is additionally Fluke's position that a fused test probe is potentially more hazardous when used with any DMM for the following reason. It is estimated that over 90% of most electrician measurements use the AC VOLTS functions of a meter. Current measures are generally less than 10%, more probably in the few percentage points. If the fuse in the test probe is damaged and not noticed or properly corrected, then false voltage measurements will occur which potentially create a shock hazard for the user.
> 
> 
> 
> For Fluke meters, a damaged fuse within the amps function of the meter does not affect voltage measurements, so the potential of shock hazard due to false readings is eliminated. Note that for the other meter functions such as ohms, Fluke meters are designed to prevent hazard for overload conditions equivalent the maximum AC volts input as stated on the meter. These functions limit the energy by impedance. This opinion on fused test leads is limited to, an only applies to their use when used with Fluke brand test instruments
> 
> Duane


----------

